# Roland Space Echo Repair (motor bearings)



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I have an old RE-200, which is the first year they came out. The RE-200 didn't have the open tape tray, but used the Sony endless loop cartridge. I bought this 25 years ago when I had an RE-201. The RE-200 worked (it powered up and the motor spins the capistan), but didn't have a functioning tape system.

Today I contacted a company in Australia who will sell me an RE-201 tape tray with everything I need to turn my RE-200 into an RE-201.

So I dug mine out and plugged it in.

get a guitar signal with the black switch on high and medium. Nothing on low.

The light on the meter is out.

No reverb. Can anyone tell me how to measure the signal to see if it's the pan or the unit? Is there a way to test the pan?

Motor is loudish, sounds like a dry bearing. Gets louder engaged. Slows down with a very dry bearing sound when powered off. Anyone ever removed the motor?

The capistan wheel is old rubber, but in good condition. The metal post is not shiny.

The heads have some oxidation on the area where the tape goes over them.

Has anyone worked on one of these before?

Pics to come...


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I cleaned mine over 12 years ago.

Pulled it apart and cleaned and oiled everything. Mine is dead silent. I also learned how to cut and replace the tape that was used up in mine. 

Looking forward to some pics. A good cleaning on these aging units never hurt.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I am having trouble getting the motor back together. The motor part with the shaft is sitting in a very small bearing on a "lid". There are 4 small metal rectangles that are on springs that I assume are brushes that you cannot see. It is very difficult to keep them pulled back to allow the motor to go into place past the brushes and into the bearing on the "lid". Then as soon as I try to put the motor into the can , the magnets pull the motor out of the bearing away from the "lid" and into the can part. The 4 brushes spring in and block the opening to the lid and I start all over. The other issue is that little wire washer goes on the outer rim of the bearing on the shaft. Then the brown washer goes on top of that. Nothing keep the little wire washer centered, and it has to fit perfectly into the recess in the can with the magnets. Ugh... How do I do this?




Motor part with 4 hidden brushes, and bearing on shaft.















Can with magnets that the shaft goes through hole and bearing and washers fit exactly in recessed area in the center.
















Tiny washer that fits right on the outside rim of small bearing, then other bearing goes on top.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

It came apart again. Here are the 4 metal brushes I have to pull back to seat the motor.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Backside of motor:


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

@Frenchy99 did you take the motor apart?


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

player99 said:


> @Frenchy99 did you take the motor apart?


If i remember correctly , Yes...

I remember the sense of panic and the :why the [email protected] did I pull this aprt bit...

But with time,patience and determination, everything worked out.


----------



## Frenchy99 (Oct 15, 2016)

I pull everything apart these days...


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Here's an update. The Australian company called Echo Fix is really helping out. As mentioned the unit I have is an RE-200, the first year model. It used a Sony tape cassette instead of the spagetti tape tray. The cassettes are not available, plus the tape tray uses 10' of tape, which lasts way longer than the very short cassette tape. I am also missing a special wire spring that keeps tension on the tape over the heads. So I am converting the RE-200 to an RE-201 with a tape tray they make.

When I tried my RE-200 out the other night the motor was very loud and grindy. Sounded terrible like dry bearings. So I opened the motor up. I ran into a problem with one of the brushes. Anyhow after talking to Echo Fix on the phone, the motors on the RE-200s are terrible. Roland changed the motor to a much better one the next year. (Although Roland did make some RE-201s with the bad motors.) They are really terrible and very hard to open up and do anything productive to. 

So Echo Fix is coming through for me.

I am going to get one of their motors for their new unit. Dead quiet and brand new. Also a small circuit to facilitate the motor conversion. Plus the tape tray and everything needed to convert my RE-200 to a 201. They are also supplying me with 2 new tapes, a new rubber capistan, a case screw, a new light for the meter, and a new reverb pan.

The motors are out of stock for a month, and then everything will be coming from Australia so I may or may not see the parts before the new year. When I get the parts I will document the conversion here.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

RE-200 (Google pic, same as my unit) with Sony endless loop tape cassette:











Roland RE-201 with spaghetti tape tray:


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Echo Fix motor:









Echo Fix EF-X2 (tape tray and wheels etc. I will adapt to my RE-200:


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Update: I just got off the phone with Shane from Echofix in Australia. He's a great guy. All the parts are shipping out today. A new motor, the whole top tray, the capstan, 2 loops, and anything else I will need to convert my old 200 to a 201. I am not sure how long it will take to get here, but I am really excited about getting my old tape unit working. The motors they make are super quiet and work really well.

I will post picks of the stuff when it arrives and also document my conversion as I am working on it.


----------



## BGood (Feb 20, 2015)

Incredible the lenghts they would go to build such a piece of gear, compared to a printed circuit pedal today.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

BGood said:


> Incredible the lenghts they would go to build such a piece of gear, compared to a printed circuit pedal today.


They sound pretty good. I have a bit of a job as well getting the motor and circuit to fit, and changing out the entire tape mechanism. Not like swapping out a battery. But it should be worth it.


----------



## bzrkrage (Mar 20, 2011)

player99 said:


> All the parts are shipping out today.





player99 said:


> I am not sure how long it will take to get here, but I am really excited


I hope it’s international airmail........ slow boat from Australia....... 3-4 months.
My record collection is still coming apparently.......(well, that’s what my Dad said 15 years ago.....is that Zeppelin playing in the background Dad?)


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

bzrkrage said:


> I hope it’s international airmail........ slow boat from Australia....... 3-4 months.
> My record collection is still coming apparently.......(well, that’s what my Dad said 15 years ago.....is that Zeppelin playing in the background Dad?)


The tracking just says DHL international, without an estimated delivery. It has been set for delivery but hasn't even been picked up yet. I would think the guy would know how to ship as his tape echos and parts are going all over the world from Australia.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

Estimated delivery Feb 23.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

I got an email from DHL that I owe them $45 for taxes and duty, except when I dig down it is $25 taxes and $20 DHL fees, not duty. I am going to hassle them on the $20. They make it really easy to pay, and you have to dig down deep to find out what they are actually charging for. From the email to the next 4 screens. Then when I get to the final page with the breakdown, it is all in French. So I found the English button, and there it was, $20 fees, not duty or taxes. Fuckers.


----------



## keto (May 23, 2006)

Man, I had multiple shots at these at pawn shops back when I didn't really know what I was looking at.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

DHL shipment from Australia to arrive at my door tomorrow.


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

The package just arrived. The parts look like works of art. The motor, the tape tray are just beautiful. The circuit board looks very well made. The 3 spring reverb tank is a quality unit. Everything was packaged very well to prevent damage. EchoFix rocks.

I will post pics when I get home later.


----------



## numb41 (Jul 13, 2009)

Mildly interested. Did you get this thing back together?


----------



## player99 (Sep 5, 2019)

numb41 said:


> Mildly interested. Did you get this thing back together?


Not yet. Parts are still in the box.


----------

